# Cyborg



## Yada (30. Januar 2004)

http://www.fod-cs.net

schaut mal einer unten den FOD cyborg an?

der ist vom bekannten designer; geforce

kann mir einer sagen, wie ich selbst solch einen cyborg machen kann?

mfg


----------



## JohannesR (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Yada _
> *kann mir einer sagen, wie ich selbst solch einen cyborg machen kann?*


Denke schon.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (3. Februar 2004)

hm...

tutorials.de ? Internet & Protokolle ? Internet ?

Warscheinlich hast Du Dich in diesem Forum vertan. Bitte doch einen Moderator dieses Forums, das Thema zu verschieben.


----------

